# red scabs in ears?



## blindreef (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone know what these scabs in my dogs ear are? There are two, one red end raw, and the other a little darker. They are about the size of a pea, and stand up with almost a crystallized growth look. He is a 2 year old dog I got from the pound a while back. No other signs or symptoms, and they don't seem to bother him.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

As long as its not growing or bothering your dog I wouldn't worry about it. You can always ask about it when you go to the vet again =) but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

